# Orange/red chromide cichlid & blued ram cichlid compatibility



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey all,

I'm limited to what my local Petco carries, and tonight I found a Orange/red chromide cichlid. I REALLY want blue ram cichlids as well. It looks like the chromide so prefer slightly brackish levels in the tank. Would the blue rams be able to tolerate a little bit of salt? 

Thanks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No not really. Brackish water has higher ph than what a ram requires and to make a brackish tank you don't use aquarium salt but ocean salt. Minerals are different.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I agree and Chromids need a relatively high level of salt to truely be healthy. Chromids can also be tough guys and will pick on anyone they can.

If you really want the rams go on Aquabid as there are multiple breeders out there. Consolidated Fish Farm has them as well and I have had great luck with their fish.


----------



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everybody!


----------

